# Working in Spain



## mitzi396 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi All 

I am looking for any informatio on setting up a stall in a Market anywhere in the Alicante Region. I am flying out on the 22/09 and I know I need to go to the town hall. I am just trying too gather as much knowledge as I can before I head over. For example does anyone know if you have to apply for a different licence to trade at markets in different towns or does the 1 cover all?. Also does anyone know in the Alicante region that could maybe help with translating and filling in forms as I also need to apply for my NIE whilst I am there.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mitzi396 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am looking for any informatio on setting up a stall in a Market anywhere in the Alicante Region. I am flying out on the 22/09 and I know I need to go to the town hall. I am just trying too gather as much knowledge as I can before I head over. For example does anyone know if you have to apply for a different licence to trade at markets in different towns or does the 1 cover all?. Also does anyone know in the Alicante region that could maybe help with translating and filling in forms as I also need to apply for my NIE whilst I am there.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

I'm not 100% sure, but logically, since each town grants its own licences, you'd have to get a licence in each town

the Alicante region is huge - but really, the forms for the NIE are very simple to fill in - even googletranslate can cope with them!


----------



## mitzi396 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you. I have downloaded the NIE form so will give it a go with google. I am only going to be in Spain for 10 days so I am hoping that this will be enough time to at least sort my NIE and gather further info. My father in law lives there so he asking around with the people he knows so hopefully I will be over in Spain long term in october if all goes well....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mitzi396 said:


> Thank you. I have downloaded the NIE form so will give it a go with google. I am only going to be in Spain for 10 days so I am hoping that this will be enough time to at least sort my NIE and gather further info. My father in law lives there so he asking around with the people he knows so hopefully I will be over in Spain long term in october if all goes well....


tbh - unless you need a NIE right now, for instance to buy property, I wouldn't bother

wait until you've moved here & register as resident then - they issue a NIE at the same time


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

mitzi396 said:


> For example does anyone know if you have to apply for a different licence to trade at markets in different towns or does the 1 cover all?.


Hello and welcome.

As far as I understand it, market trading licenses are obtainable from the Town Hall in which the market is taking place. You'll have to apply for a different license in each town you plan on having a stall in. 

In the market where my apartment is located the guardia civil patrol it every market day and regularly random check stall holders have the proper licences. Those who don't get a fine I think.

I doubt you'd get a market stall license without a registered address too.

You may also have to register as an autonomo, a self employed person to pay tax on your earnings although there are limits involved. In other words if you only produce so much revenue from your market stall you may not have to register as an autonomo. From memory the limit was fairly low though, about €250 a month.


----------



## mitzi396 (Sep 10, 2013)

I was planning on coming over and setting up my stall to see how things go before applying for residency


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mitzi396 said:


> I was planning on coming over and setting up my stall to see how things go before applying for residency


you don't 'apply for residency' - you register as resident

I think zenkarma is right - I'd be very surprised if any ayuntamiento issued a trading licence to a non-resident

you'd need to prove income & healthcare provision in order to register - there are lots of discussion threads about this


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mitzi396 said:


> I was planning on coming over and setting up my stall to see how things go before applying for residency


 I've gotta feeling (well in the Malaga area) that there is a waiting list for stall pitches. I think that there are smaller "car boot" type markets where you can pay on the morning, but the bigger market pitches are highly sought after and not cheap....... But that was a while ago??!

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

No, a market trader's social security contributions come under 'Venta Ambulante' & are at a lower rate. Approximately 55% of the minimum. About160€/month.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mitzi396 said:


> I was planning on coming over and setting up my stall to see how things go before applying for residency


That's a good idea in some ways, see what the reaction is, how many customers are there..., but in reality I doubt whether you'll be able to do it, and very much doubt you'd be able to do it legally.
You'd need a licence from the local town hall and that would take time. Also, most markets are full and people are waiting for a pitch, although it is, of course, worth making enquiries (and posting your findings here!). On top of that, as has been pointed out, you'd need to be signed on the register first and then apply for a licence.
Xabiachica is right, you don't apply for residency. You do paperwork to sign on a register of EU citizens living in Spain. To do that you have to prove a certain financial stability and also that your healthcare is covered.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Can you tell us what type of goods you will be selling? Will you likely be in competition with other (Spanish) market traders?

Unless you will be selling almost exclusively to the Expats you may also find that the Town Hall will only issue licences if you speak Spanish. 

I cannot imagine anyone at any of our local markets who couldn't speak Spanish.


Here is a list of the markets in the Alicante area by day of week

*Monday*
Callosa d'En Sarria, Dénia, Elche (Plaza de la fruta, Plaza de Barcelona and Plaza de Sant Josep), Ibi, Monovar, Petrer, Santa Pola, La Nucia 


*Tuesday*
Altea (farm produce), Aspe, Benidorm (farm produce), Elda. Jijona, Orihuela, Pilar de Horardada (Mil Palmeras).


*Wednesday*
Alcoy, Banereres, Benejama, Benidorm, Callosa de Segura, Campello, Guardamar del Segura, Muchamiel, Novelda, Ondara, Petrer, Sax, Teulada, Polop de la Marina (farm produce).


*Thursday*
Alicante, Agost, Albatera, Castilla, Cocentania, Jávea, Pego, Rojales, Villajoyosa, Villena.


*Friday*
Alfaz del Pi, Azafara, Crevillente, Dénia (Rastro), Delores, Finestrat, Gata de Gorgos, Moraira, Muro de Alcoy, Monforte del Cid, Pilar de Horadada, La Nucia, Onil, Vergel and Torrevieja.


*Saturday*
Alcoy, Alicante, Almoradí, Benejuzar, Benejama, Benissa, Calpe, Castalla, Cocentaina, Elche (Plaza de la fruta, Plaza de Barcelona and Plaza de Sant Josep: Plaza del Raval has a handicrafts markets), Elda, Novelda, Pinoso, Pedreguer, San Juan, San Vincente, Sax, Santa Pola and Jálon (Rastro).


*Sunday*
Aguas de Busot, Benidorm (Rastro), Busot, Elche (Plaza del Raval handicrafts market), La Alguena, La Matanza, La Murada de los Vicentes, La Nucia (Rastro), Pedreguer (Rastro) and Torremanzanas.


----------

